# Need two crew for Sunday



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I have room for two out of Freeport on Sunday. Meat trip for whatever out to Tequila area.
PM if interested.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

See you on the dock


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Trip is full. Thanks for all the replies.
Jerry


----------

